# Judge issues ruling on unsealing FBI Trump raid warrant



## Rust_Cohle (Aug 18, 2022)

BREAKING: Judge Issues Ruling On Unsealing Affidavit For FBI Search Of Mar-A-Lago
					

Stunning decision.




					conservativebrief.com
				




US Magistrate Judge Bruce Reinhart says he will unseal some of the procedural filings currently under seal on the search warrant docket.

The “public has a ‘clear and powerful’ interest in understanding the unprecedented investigation in former President Donald J. Trump’s handling of classified records,” the media organizations including CNN, the New York Times, and the Washington Post said.

The Department of Justice argued that the affidavit should stay sealed.

“If disclosed, the affidavit would serve as a roadmap to the government’s ongoing investigation, providing specific details about its direction and likely course, in a manner that is highly likely to compromise future investigative steps,” it said.

But the former president has called for it to be shown to everyone.

“In the interest of TRANSPARENCY, I call for the immediate release of the completely Unredacted Affidavit pertaining to this horrible and shocking BREAK-IN,” he said. “Also, the Judge on this case should recuse!”

The judge faced criticism and even threats after it was discovered that he had recused himself from a lawsuit involving Trump and former Secretary of State Hillary Clinton.

Last week, one of the personal attorneys for former President Donald Trump demanded to know why the judge who signed the warrant to search his private house had recused himself from a lawsuit against 2016 Democrat Presidential Nominee Hillary Clinton.

The attorney, Alina Habba, said that this judge recused himself from the former president’s lawsuit against Clinton this year when she spoke to Fox News host Jesse Watters on Friday, The Daily Mail reported.


----------



## okfine (Aug 18, 2022)

Rainbow_Randolph said:


> BREAKING: Judge Issues Ruling On Unsealing Affidavit For FBI Search Of Mar-A-Lago
> 
> 
> Stunning decision.
> ...


Trump wants to use footage for campaign commercials.


----------



## Rust_Cohle (Aug 18, 2022)

okfine said:


> Trump wants to use footage for campaign commercials.


And I don't blame him, especially if they did inappropriate things with Melania's belongings


----------



## Billy_Bob (Aug 18, 2022)

DOJ loses....??   They will redact names from the affidavits.  and release it...

This is sure to piss off Biden and Democrats.  The demand for the judge's recusal is next up..


Edit to add:   This was a placating move.  The affidavit is NOT going to be unsealed.  What a pant load of crap.


----------



## okfine (Aug 18, 2022)

Billy_Bob said:


> DOJ loses....   They will redact names from the affidavits.  and release it...


Quit your whining.


----------



## PeanutGallery (Aug 18, 2022)

okfine said:


> Trump wants to use footage for campaign commercials.



No offense, but wasn't the outcry for having LE wear body cameras was to prevent police abuses and hold them to a level of accountability?  If what they did was within proper procedures, then they should have no problem releasing the footage.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Aug 18, 2022)

Rainbow_Randolph said:


> BREAKING: Judge Issues Ruling On Unsealing Affidavit For FBI Search Of Mar-A-Lago
> 
> 
> Stunning decision.
> ...



So is this the affidavit or not? I guess we'll find out


----------



## 1srelluc (Aug 18, 2022)

LOL


----------



## Billy_Bob (Aug 18, 2022)

Biden and democrooks are having a bad week...


----------



## Billy_Bob (Aug 18, 2022)

1srelluc said:


> LOL


Yep... More than one way to keep the secret of the fishing trip secret...


----------



## okfine (Aug 18, 2022)

Billy_Bob said:


> Biden and democrooks are having a bad week...


Dude!


----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 18, 2022)

Judge has not ruled over it, yet.   False baby coming alarm


----------



## Billy_Bob (Aug 18, 2022)

okfine said:


> Dude!


NO probable cause.... Now the Affidavit may be coming...  You all got nothing to clamor about..   The Corrupt DOJ being exposed...  Now GFY...


----------



## Cougarbear (Aug 18, 2022)

okfine said:


> Trump wants to use footage for campaign commercials.


Good!


----------



## Billy_Bob (Aug 18, 2022)

Sixties Fan said:


> Judge has not ruled over it, yet.   False baby coming alarm


Other sources tell us that the Request for seal and supporting documents are to be released after redactions.  we will get nothing at all but blacked out pages..


----------



## SweetSue92 (Aug 18, 2022)

Rainbow_Randolph said:


> BREAKING: Judge Issues Ruling On Unsealing Affidavit For FBI Search Of Mar-A-Lago
> 
> 
> Stunning decision.
> ...



I'm not sure this is a decision actually--I think the hearing is ongoing


----------



## westwall (Aug 18, 2022)

okfine said:


> Quit your whining.




Bleats the whiney sheep.

The afadavit needs to be released.  ALL OF IT.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Aug 18, 2022)

The DOJ will just threaten the Judge and nothing will be released


----------



## westwall (Aug 18, 2022)

Billy_Bob said:


> Other sources tell us that the Request for seal and supporting documents are to be released after redactions.  we will get nothing at all but blacked out pages..




Yup.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Aug 18, 2022)

Standard Deep State Circle Jerk....  "we might throw you a bone"


----------



## Billy_Bob (Aug 18, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> I'm not sure this is a decision actually--I think the hearing is ongoing


Thats the way I read it... Ongoing and Trump's attorneys have demanded the judge's recusal.  This is about to get very ugly.


----------



## Lastamender (Aug 18, 2022)

okfine said:


> Trump wants to use footage for campaign commercials.


And why shouldn't he?


----------



## Concerned American (Aug 18, 2022)

okfine said:


> Trump wants to use footage for campaign commercials.


Like the democrats are doing with J6 footage?  Fair is fair, eh?


----------



## Lastamender (Aug 18, 2022)

Billy_Bob said:


> Thats the way I read it... Ongoing and Trump's attorneys have demanded the judge's recusal.  This is about to get very ugly.


If the judge recused himself before in a case involving Trump why did he take this one? Not to hard to figure out, is it?

This is not justice.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Aug 18, 2022)

Well, here is how this is going to play out.

The hearing is ongoing due to Trumps demand for judicial recusal.  IF the Judge recuses the warrant and its validity get tossed due to the conflict in interests.  IF he refuses Trump's attorneys will take it to the Superior court. If the judge is removed the warrants validity is gone as well due to conflict in interests.   This is not going to end well for the DOJ.  You can bet there will be massive threats to keep this judge in place.  Official Misconduct by the DOJ and Biden administration.


----------



## Concerned American (Aug 18, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> If the judge recused himself before in a case involving Trump why did he take this one? Not to hard to figure out, is it?
> 
> This is not justice.


I've been turning this one over looking for the logic as well.   The only justification that I can figure is that "possibly" the judge had a relationship with HRC that he recused himself for, considering that in both cases the parties were Trump and HRC.  Bottom line the whole thing is a political hit job.


----------



## Rust_Cohle (Aug 18, 2022)

Billy_Bob said:


> Well, here is how this is going to play out.
> 
> The hearing is ongoing due to Trumps demand for judicial recusal.  IF the Judge recuses the warrant and its validity get tossed due to the conflict in interests.  IF he refuses Trump's attorneys will take it to the Superior court. If the judge is removed the warrants validity is gone as well due to conflict in interests.   This is not going to end well for the DOJ.  You can bet there will be massive threats to keep this judge in place.  Official Misconduct by the DOJ and Biden administration.


The judge recused himself from another matter relating to Trump/Hillary so likewise he should be recused from this for the same reason. 

DoJ played themselves getting approval from this guy


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 18, 2022)

okfine said:


> Trump wants to use footage for campaign commercials.


what better message to run on than confronting government corruption??


----------



## Billy_Bob (Aug 18, 2022)

Concerned American said:


> I've been turning this one over looking for the logic as well.   The only justification that I can figure is that "possibly" the judge had a relationship with HRC that he recused himself for, considering that in both cases the parties were Trump and HRC.  Bottom line the whole thing is a political hit job.


As I recall this judge stated that he could not be impartial where Trump is concerned. IE:  personal issues with him.  This makes anything and everything he does suspect.  He should have had no involvement from the start given the previous recusal.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Aug 18, 2022)

Rainbow_Randolph said:


> The judge recused himself from another matter relating to Trump/Hillary so likewise he should be recused from this for the same reason.
> 
> DoJ played themselves getting approval from this guy


This has nowhere to go but into the sewer.  Biden and his DOJ really stepped in the poop on this one. Not to mention that given recent comments from the DOJ making it apparent that no probable cause to obtain the warrant in the first place, ever existed. Finding and activist judge was their only hope to have an illegal warrant signed.


----------



## Whodatsaywhodat. (Aug 18, 2022)

Billy_Bob said:


> Well, here is how this is going to play out.
> 
> The hearing is ongoing due to Trumps demand for judicial recusal.  IF the Judge recuses the warrant and its validity get tossed due to the conflict in interests.  IF he refuses Trump's attorneys will take it to the Superior court. If the judge is removed the warrants validity is gone as well due to conflict in interests.   This is not going to end well for the DOJ.  You can bet there will be massive threats to keep this judge in place.  Official Misconduct by the DOJ and Biden administration.


What else is new. Seems like the top cops are the most corrupt.


----------



## Whodatsaywhodat. (Aug 18, 2022)

Billy_Bob said:


> As I recall this judge stated that he could not be impartial where Trump is concerned. IE:  personal issues with him.  This makes anything and everything he does suspect.  He should have had no involvement from the start given the previous recusal.


That's why they picked him.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Aug 18, 2022)

Billy_Bob said:


> NO probable cause.... Now the Affidavit may be coming...  You all got nothing to clamor about..   The Corrupt DOJ being exposed...  Now GFY...



Great new for the DOJ and the Dems


----------



## skews13 (Aug 18, 2022)

Trump wants to use footage for campaign commercials.

And he’s not going to get it. He’s also not going to get any witness names, or the names of anyone involved with the investigation, or specific information on the documents involved.

Keep in mind these morons are issuing death threats against the judge, they are asking to release information of the affidavit.

The level of stupidity of a magapunk is mind boggling.


----------



## blackhawk (Aug 18, 2022)

He split the difference between unsealing everything and nothing no real shock there.


----------



## skews13 (Aug 18, 2022)

T


Lastamender said:


> If the judge recused himself before in a case involving Trump why did he take this one? Not to hard to figure out, is it?
> 
> This is not justice.


Taking a page right out of the Clarence Thomas book of judicial ethics.

You turds never learn do you


----------



## Concerned American (Aug 18, 2022)

skews13 said:


> Trump wants to use footage for campaign commercials.
> 
> And he’s not going to get it. He’s also not going to get any witness names, or the names of anyone involved with the investigation, or specific information on the documents involved.
> 
> ...


You do know about the "rules of discovery" don't you, moron?  Trump and his team will get every bit of information that you listed above ^^^, in due time.  We are patient.  The democrats have come up with nothing burger for five and a half years and I don't look for any change anytime soon.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Aug 18, 2022)

Only a true fascist would want these documents to remain sealed.

I WANT TO KNOW EXACTLY WHAT THE FBI TOOK IN THE RAID.

The media said nuclear codes……so was it nuclear codes?

TELL US WHAT YOU TOOK, GARLAND.


----------



## easyt65 (Aug 18, 2022)

Here we go...

_Reinhardt has ordered other documents related to the FBI raid to be unsealed today, including the application for the warrant, the motion to seal, and the cover sheet.

Reinhart has given the government one week to submit proposed redactions under seal by noon on August 25th. Judge Reinhart will review those redactions and then decide how he wants to proceed or if he wants to make his own redactions instead._












						Trump lawyers, DOJ to go head-to-head over 'special master' appointment in key Mar-a-Lago hearing
					

US District Judge Aileen Cannon will hear arguments form the DOJ against Trump's request to appoint a special master Thursday afternoon.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## Lastamender (Aug 18, 2022)

skews13 said:


> T
> 
> Taking a page right out of the Clarence Thomas book of judicial ethics.
> 
> You turds never learn do you


Are you intelligent enough to explain yourself? I doubt it.


----------



## BackAgain (Aug 18, 2022)

Lots of caveats and time to appeal but the magistrate judge says he is prepared to unseal parts of the DOJ’s search warrant affidavit. 









						Judge Says He Will Unseal Parts of Affidavit That Led to Search of Trump’s Mar-a-Lago — The Wall Street Journal
					

Justice Department has a week to propose which portions of document should remain secret




					apple.news
				




There is still stuff to contend with. But it is a small step in the right direction and is not necessarily done without malice.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Aug 18, 2022)

Notice how all of this went down while the Dems were pushing through their taxpayer theft bill.

Guilaini as well.

The DOJ is filthy.


----------



## Seymour Flops (Aug 18, 2022)

PeanutGallery said:


> No offense, but wasn't the outcry for having LE wear body cameras was to prevent police abuses and hold them to a level of accountability?  If what they did was within proper procedures, then they should have no problem releasing the footage.


This is how they thwart the body cameras, by refusing to release them. Local police do that all the time.

Look for the footage to be accidentally deleted.


----------



## BackAgain (Aug 18, 2022)

__





						Judge issues ruling on unsealing FBI Trump raid warrant
					

Lots of caveats and time to appeal but the magistrate judge says he is prepared to unseal parts of the DOJ’s search warrant affidavit.   https://apple.news/A3-mDghi7R_uN6e8Qfwb4Iw  There is still stuff to contend with. But it is a small step in the right direction and is not necessarily done...



					www.usmessageboard.com
				




Just saw it and posted it. And then saw it was already reported here. 

So I expect a thread merge. That’s cool. 

I notice that the judge is doing this for all parties (specifying the government and the media). Hm. What about the subject of this warrant?  Stop playing games. 

Unseal the entire thing.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Aug 18, 2022)

What does it matter what this judge decides....the whole judicial system is corrupt and controlled by Democrat muslim communists


----------



## Marener (Aug 18, 2022)

now, let’s see copies of all the documents they hauled out of his closet.


----------



## shockedcanadian (Aug 18, 2022)

I don't think any "source" would not be considered by Trump already.

One can guess he would work his way down.  Start with the assumption of audio/video surveillance, then consider Don Jrs gf the former Fox News woman (if they are still dating), other in-laws who married in etc.  That's where I would certainly start

From there work on people close to him relatively new to in his circle, those facing charges, looking for a payday etc.

*The biggest issue will be justification especially AFTER they already raided his place*, so why do you need more moles in his orbit *unless this is for political purposes?*

Watching CNN they are giddy that only procedural documents have been released.  Weird media.  This is the former president, governments job is to hold forces to account.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 18, 2022)

Hope nobody gets killed


----------



## shockedcanadian (Aug 18, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Hope nobody gets killed



What did I do?


----------



## The Original Tree (Aug 18, 2022)

easyt65 said:


> Here we go...
> 
> _Reinhardt has ordered other documents related to the FBI raid to be unsealed today, including the application for the warrant, the motion to seal, and the cover sheet.
> 
> ...


*A judge also ordered THE FBI and DOJ to release Operation Russian Collusion Crossfire Hurricane documents two years ago and we still haven't seen them.*


----------



## ColonelAngus (Aug 18, 2022)

Why only partial?

The most significant LE raid in the history of the US and we are not allowed to know everything?

BULLSHIT.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Aug 18, 2022)

I


okfine said:


> Trump wants to use footage for campaign commercials.





Rainbow_Randolph said:


> BREAKING: Judge Issues Ruling On Unsealing Affidavit For FBI Search Of Mar-A-Lago
> 
> 
> Stunning decision.
> ...


DOJ  theorizing about potential future events while dodging the issues of here and now


----------



## Golfing Gator (Aug 18, 2022)

blackhawk said:


> He split the difference between unsealing everything and nothing no real shock there.



Seems a good compromise


----------



## Golfing Gator (Aug 18, 2022)

ColonelAngus said:


> Why only partial?
> 
> The most significant LE raid in the history of the US and we are not allowed to know everything?
> 
> BULLSHIT.



Because there is still an on-going investigation.

Be glad you are getting what you get.


----------



## Delldude (Aug 18, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DOJ challenge most likely......end up at SCOTUS.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Aug 18, 2022)

Delldude said:


> DOJ challenge most likely......end up at SCOTUS.



Doubtful.  They want the information out there


----------



## easyt65 (Aug 18, 2022)

'Unsealed TODAY'

Anyone taking bets on what exact TIME 'today' the DOJ gets around to doing it?


----------



## BackAgain (Aug 18, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Hope nobody gets killed


Yeah yeah. Because Trump secretly controls the Clinton “Suicide” Squad?


----------



## meaner gene (Aug 18, 2022)

The Original Tree said:


> *A judge also ordered THE FBI and DOJ to release Operation Russian Collusion Crossfire Hurricane documents two years ago and we still haven't seen them.*


According to Trump, he ordered all that information to be declassified.

What happened to Trump waiving his magic wand.


----------



## BackAgain (Aug 18, 2022)

easyt65 said:


> 'Unsealed TODAY'
> 
> Anyone taking bets on what exact TIME 'today' the DOJ gets around to doing it?


Lol. 

Well, it sure won’t be today. They can be relied upon to redact the word “the” from any sentence in the Affidavit if they thought it might alert Trump to the lack of information they have. 

Their coverup started with the request for sealing. It’s not gonna end any time soon.


----------



## meaner gene (Aug 18, 2022)

Delldude said:


> DOJ challenge most likely......end up at SCOTUS.


FYI, since there's no rush on this case, it won't make the SCOTUS docket until 2024
e


----------



## easyt65 (Aug 18, 2022)

meaner gene said:


> FYI, since there's no rush on this case, it won't make the SCOTUS docket until 2024
> e



Which is when the FBI will return Trump's client-attorney privileged documents


----------



## meaner gene (Aug 18, 2022)

easyt65 said:


> 'Unsealed TODAY'
> 
> Anyone taking bets on what exact TIME 'today' the DOJ gets around to doing it?


All that has to happen is for the president (currently Joe Biden) to wave his magic wand, and make the affidavit classified.


----------



## meaner gene (Aug 18, 2022)

easyt65 said:


> Which is when the FBI will return Trump's client-attorney privileged documents


The filter team is returning some of Trumps documents as we speak.


----------



## easyt65 (Aug 18, 2022)

meaner gene said:


> All that has to happen is for the president (currently Joe Biden) to wave his *magic wand*, and make the affidavit classified.


I'm not totally sure, but I think you can say 'penis' on USMB.


----------



## easyt65 (Aug 18, 2022)

meaner gene said:


> The filter team is returning some of Trumps documents as we speak.


Good. Trump really wanted that MENU back.


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Aug 18, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> Lots of caveats and time to appeal but the magistrate judge says he is prepared to unseal parts of the DOJ’s search warrant affidavit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As I understand it, it is a stronger decision than that.  He said he would allow the DOJ to redact parts of it if they could prove revealing those parts would do enough damage to law enforcement to overcome the public's right to know what was in the affidavit.  The burden of proof is on the DOJ.


----------



## BackAgain (Aug 18, 2022)

toomuchtime_ said:


> As I understand it, it is a stronger decision than that.  He said he would allow the DOJ to redact parts of it if they could prove revealing those parts would do enough damage to law enforcement to overcome the public's right to know what was in the affidavit.  The burden of proof is on the DOJ.


Yeah. But. If they no like his decision, they will appeal it. And the appeal process will drag out as long as they care or make it drag out. And then, if they are still unhappy, they may appeal it again.


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Aug 18, 2022)

meaner gene said:


> FYI, since there's no rush on this case, it won't make the SCOTUS docket until 2024
> e


I think the goal of Biden's DOJ will be to keep the affidavit sealed until after the November elections.


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Aug 18, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> Yeah. But. If they no like his decision, they will appeal it. And the appeal process will drag out as long as they care or make it drag out. And then, if they are still unhappy, they may appeal it again.


They can try to but the more they try to cover up the contents of theaffidavit the more it will discredit the integrity of the search and the whole investigation.


----------



## BackAgain (Aug 18, 2022)

toomuchtime_ said:


> They can try to but the more they try to cover up the contents of theaffidavit the more it will discredit the integrity of the search and the whole investigation.


I am not sure they care. This is all stagecraft. Their goal isn’t justice. It’s just political.  

That said, even if they were inclined to move swiftly, the process probably does require some time.


----------



## meaner gene (Aug 18, 2022)

toomuchtime_ said:


> I think the goal of Biden's DOJ will be to keep the affidavit sealed until after the November elections.


Actually the DOJ is looking forward to releasing a redacted copy.  Remember, the DOJ wrote it with as much damning information as possible.

Their only objection is information that might identify the witnesses, who would be under death threats from Trump supporters.
e


----------



## ColonelAngus (Aug 18, 2022)

Why is it the lefties do not want to know the nature of the seized documents?

Thats fucking weird.


----------



## meaner gene (Aug 18, 2022)

ColonelAngus said:


> Why is it the lefties do not want to know the nature of the seized documents?
> 
> Thats fucking weird.


We knew some were TS/SCI

Which means, describing what they're about, is classified TS
e


----------



## B. Kidd (Aug 18, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> So is this the affidavit or not? I guess we'll find out



Bank on it being just more obfuscation drip-drip. Just enough for them to falsely claim that they're being transparent when the real truth is opposite.
Neo-Marxist Dimm's are so F'in predictable!!


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Aug 18, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> I am not sure they care. This is all stagecraft. Their goal isn’t justice. It’s just political.
> 
> That said, even if they were inclined to move swiftly, the process probably does require some time.


The DOJ has to present its arguments for redactions by August 25 and the judge will issue his final decision shortly after.  I don't see what grounds the DOJ would have for an appeal unless the judge makes a clear error in law.  They can't just say they don't like that decision and want a do over.  

I agree the whole investigation is only to try to smear Trump by treating him as a criminal despite the fact there is no evidence of any crime, so if it now appears the DOJ is trying to withhold evidence that the affidavit included fraudulent material it may well cost the Democrats the trust of independent voters or even split the Party.


----------



## BackAgain (Aug 18, 2022)

toomuchtime_ said:


> The DOJ has to present its arguments for redactions by August 25 and the judge will issue his final decision shortly after.  I don't see what grounds the DOJ would have for an appeal unless the judge makes a clear error in law.  They can't just say they don't like that decision and want a do over.
> 
> I agree the whole investigation is only to try to smear Trump by treating him as a criminal despite the fact there is no evidence of any crime, so if it now appears the DOJ is trying to withhold evidence that the affidavit included fraudulent material it may well cost the Democrats the trust of independent voters or even split the Party.


The DOJ doesn’t need no steenkin’ reasons. They will continue to play games.


----------



## MagicMike (Aug 18, 2022)

Billy_Bob said:


> As I recall this judge stated that he could not be impartial where Trump is concerned. IE:  personal issues with him.  This makes anything and everything he does suspect.  He should have had no involvement from the start given the previous recusal.


This is why you people cannot see official documents like warrants and affidavits.
All you do is use the information to attack and slander all parties involved;
witnesses....judges, etc.
Attacking this judge does not exonerate Trump.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Aug 18, 2022)

I still do not get it.

Lefties, why dont you want to know what documents were taken from Trump’s home?  Do you even know?


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Aug 18, 2022)

meaner gene said:


> Actually the DOJ is looking forward to releasing a redacted copy.  Remember, the DOJ wrote it with as much damning information as possible.
> 
> Their only objection is information that might identify the witnesses, who would be under death threats from Trump supporters.
> e


The only things in the affidavit are reasons the DOJ claims gives them probable cause to believe the specified documents are hidden in Trump's underwear drawer.

The judge has already ruled that the public has an overwhelming right to know what is in the affidavit and while the DOJ may present its recommendations for what might be redacted, the judge will make the final decision on what, if anything, will be redacted.  My guess is that the judge will only allow redactions of items that might compromise national security and not the names of people because other people might be pissed off at them.


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Aug 18, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> The DOJ doesn’t need no steenkin’ reasons. They will continue to play games.


We'll have to wait and see what happens, but my sense is this illegal search and the DOJ's attempted cover up  will play badly for Democrats among independent voters.


----------



## BackAgain (Aug 18, 2022)

MagicMike said:


> This is why you people cannot see official documents like warrants and affidavits.
> All you do is use the information to attack and slander all parties involved;
> witnesses....judges, etc.
> Attacking this judge does not exonerate Trump.


Why would any magistrate judge or real judge recuse himself from any determination about Trump in one instance but not in another? Alarm Bells: Judge Who OK'd Trump Raid Recused Himself in Trump-Clinton Lawsuit

If he knew he was biased against Trump (which is clear) then the very same logic that led him to recuse himself earlier should have yielded the same result now.

Maybe an impartial judge wouldn’t have been so quick to sigh that obviously defective warrant.


----------



## struth (Aug 18, 2022)

The Stalinist lose!  let the light of justice shine through!  

Garland and Xiden are scared shirtless…watch the white house try desperately to run from this and toss garland to the wolves


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Aug 18, 2022)

meaner gene said:


> FYI, since there's no rush on this case, it won't make the SCOTUS docket until 2024
> e


The cover up is nearly always worse than the crime, so it would probably be better for the DOJ to admit the affidavit was fraudulent and the search illegal than to allow the Democrats to go into the midterms with these charges hanging over their heads.  This incredibly stupid screw up by Biden's DOJ will be seen as Biden's second Afganistan.


----------



## meaner gene (Aug 18, 2022)

toomuchtime_ said:


> The only things in the affidavit are reasons the DOJ claims gives them probable cause to believe the specified documents are hidden in Trump's underwear drawer.


Reasons have to come from evidence, usually people, stating what they know, and how they came to know it.


----------



## meaner gene (Aug 18, 2022)

toomuchtime_ said:


> My guess is that the judge will only allow redactions of items that might compromise national security and not the names of people because other people might be pissed off at them.


That might have been true before the age of Trump.  Whose supporters are known to threaten to kill people doing Trump political harm.


----------



## struth (Aug 18, 2022)

meaner gene said:


> That might have been true before the age of Trump.  Whose supporters are known to threaten to kill people doing Trump political harm.


how many congressmen have your and your demafasict brownshirts attempted to kill?  how many judges?


----------



## Oddball (Aug 18, 2022)

Billy_Bob said:


> DOJ loses....??   They will redact names from the affidavits.  and release it...
> 
> This is sure to piss off Biden and Democrats.  The demand for the judge's recusal is next up..
> 
> ...


They'll unseal the cover letter, and that'll be about it.


----------



## Oddball (Aug 18, 2022)

meaner gene said:


> That might have been true before the age of Trump.  Whose supporters are known to threaten to kill people doing Trump political harm.


Like the Trumpster that tried to kill Kavanaugh and his family?....Or the one that shot up a baseball practice?

Oh wait......


----------



## MagicMike (Aug 18, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> Why would any magistrate judge or real judge recuse himself from any determination about Trump in one instance but not in another? Alarm Bells: Judge Who OK'd Trump Raid Recused Himself in Trump-Clinton Lawsuit
> 
> If he knew he was biased against Trump (which is clear) then the very same logic that led him to recuse himself earlier should have yielded the same result now.
> 
> Maybe an impartial judge wouldn’t have been so quick to sigh that obviously defective warrant.


From your own article here:

"They include “a personal bias or prejudice concerning a party, or personal knowledge of disputed evidentiary facts” or prior work as a lawyer for a party involved in the case"

So we really have no idea why Rhinehardt recused himself from that 2016 case do we?
No we don't.
Therefore we don't know that he now lacks the impartialty to act in the Trump espionage matter, do we.
No we don't.

Also from your article:

I generally ignore the President-elect’s tweets, but not this one. John Lewis arguably has done more to “make America great” than any living citizen. Last August, I took my son to the Edmund Pettus Bridge in Selma so he could understand the kind of courage and sacrifice required to live in a democratic society. John Lewis embodies that spirit. Although I’ve never met him, he is one of my heroes.

Thank you, Robert Reich, for saying what many of us feel, “John Lewis is the conscience of America. Donald Trump doesn’t have the moral stature to kiss John Lewis’s feet.”

Or, as Joseph Welch said to Joseph McCarthy, “At long last, have you left no sense of decency?”

Now the author of this "Red State" (lol!) article accused Rhinehardt of "bashing" Trump in this old Tweet.
No he didn't.
Trump made a supreme ass of himself in regard to John Lewis and this guy simply called Trump out on it.

All in all this is NOT an unbiased article you are using.


----------



## meaner gene (Aug 18, 2022)

struth said:


> how many congressmen have your and your demafasict brownshirts attempted to kill?  how many judges?


Well this judge is very familiar with the danger of peoples names being disclosed.









						Donald Trump supporters send death threats to judge who approved Mar-a-Lago search
					

Threats against the judge who approved the search warrant for former President Donald Trump's Florida resort are the latest sign of a judiciary branch in the political crosshairs.




					www.pbs.org
				




Donald Trump supporters send death threats to judge who approved Mar-a-Lago search

He has faced a storm of death threats since his signature earlier this month cleared the way for the FBI to search former President Donald Trump’s Mar-a-Lago estate as part of a probe into whether he inappropriately removed sensitive materials from the White House. Reinhart’s home address was posted on right-wing sites, along with antisemitic slurs. The South Florida synagogue he attends canceled its Friday night Shabbat services in the wake of the uproar.


----------



## struth (Aug 18, 2022)

meaner gene said:


> Well this judge is very familiar with the danger of peoples names being disclosed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well that a horrible…it’s your brownshirts that pick up the guns and actually act.


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Aug 18, 2022)

meaner gene said:


> That might have been true before the age of Trump.  Whose supporters are known to threaten to kill people doing Trump political harm.


It's true today.  If there are death threats they will be investigated by the FBI and police.


----------



## meaner gene (Aug 18, 2022)

struth said:


> well that a horrible…it’s your brownshirts that pick up the guns and actually act.











						Ohio gunman appeared to threaten FBI after Trump home search
					

COLUMBUS, Ohio (AP) — A gunman who died in a shootout after trying to get inside the FBI’s Cincinnati office apparently went on social media and called for federal agents to be killed “on sight” following the search at former President Donald Trump’s home, a law enforcement official said.




					apnews.com
				




 Supporters of the former president have railed against the search, accusing the FBI and the Justice Department of using the legal system as a political weapon.

A gunman who died in a shootout after trying to get inside the FBI’s Cincinnati office apparently went on social media and called for federal agents to be killed “on sight” following the search at former President Donald Trump’s home, a law enforcement official said.


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Aug 18, 2022)

Oddball said:


> They'll unseal the cover letter, and that'll be about it.


I disagree.  I think very little or none of it will be redacted.  The judge made a strong argument for the public's right to know what is in the affidavit and challenged the DOJ to show him why any of it should be redacted.


----------



## Oddball (Aug 18, 2022)

toomuchtime_ said:


> I disagree.  I think very little or none of it will be redacted.  The judge made a strong argument for the public's right to know what is in the affidavit and challenged the DOJ to show him why any of it should be redacted.


All talk.


----------



## meaner gene (Aug 18, 2022)

toomuchtime_ said:


> I disagree.  I think very little or none of it will be redacted.  The judge made a strong argument for the public's right to know what is in the affidavit and challenged the DOJ to show him why any of it should be redacted.


Anything that could identify people who provided evidence for the affidavit will surely be redacted.  The judge is well aware of the danger from the public figuring out who contributed to the search warrant.


----------



## struth (Aug 18, 2022)

meaner gene said:


> Ohio gunman appeared to threaten FBI after Trump home search
> 
> 
> COLUMBUS, Ohio (AP) — A gunman who died in a shootout after trying to get inside the FBI’s Cincinnati office apparently went on social media and called for federal agents to be killed “on sight” following the search at former President Donald Trump’s home, a law enforcement official said.
> ...


demafacist brownshirt took out a gun and opened fire on republican congressmen, shooting one…

they then sent a brownshirt to kill justice kavenaugh 

then of course you all set a chuch on fire across the street from the WH , and attempted to raid the WH and over throw our  Govt…for so close the president was forced into the bunker below the WH


----------



## Leo123 (Aug 18, 2022)

meaner gene said:


> Well this judge is very familiar with the danger of peoples names being disclosed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A whole article based on nothing.   So what if his address got posted somewhere?   No one  has stood outside his home like the loony lefties did to Kavanaugh.   If a syangogue canceled it's Friday services, how is that Trump's fault.  You guys are so desperate.


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Aug 18, 2022)

meaner gene said:


> Anything that could identify people who provided evidence for the affidavit will surely be redacted.  The judge is well aware of the danger from the public figuring out who contributed to the search warrant.


Without being able to judge the credibility of the people who gave evidence it will be impossible to determine the legitimacy of their claims, so the judge would be undermining his own argument of the public's overwhelming right to know what is in the affidavit.  The identities of people who testify against violent criminal gangs are not kept secret, so the people who claimed to know about documents hidden in Trump's underwear drawer will not be redacted.


----------



## meaner gene (Aug 18, 2022)

struth said:


> then of course you all set a chuch on fire across the street from the WH , and attempted to raid the WH and over throw our  Govt…for so close the president was forced into the bunker below the WH


Trump fled to the safety of the white house bunker because people chanted outside his window.


----------



## struth (Aug 18, 2022)

meaner gene said:


> Trump fled to the safety of the white house bunker because people chanted outside his window.


the secret service had to rush him down there because your brownshirts were in a full oh assault attempting to over overthrow the govt 

burning down churches isn’t “chanting”


----------



## JimH52 (Aug 18, 2022)

Rainbow_Randolph said:


> BREAKING: Judge Issues Ruling On Unsealing Affidavit For FBI Search Of Mar-A-Lago
> 
> 
> Stunning decision.
> ...


But trump's  lawyer were silent in the court room.  Be careful what you ask for.


----------



## meaner gene (Aug 18, 2022)

toomuchtime_ said:


> The identities of people who testify against violent criminal gangs are not kept secret, so the people who claimed to know about documents hidden in Trump's underwear drawer will not be redacted.


Those people are put into witness protection and given whole new identities.

You can't do that with everybody who provided evidence for the search warrant.


----------



## JimH52 (Aug 18, 2022)

Rainbow_Randolph said:


> And I don't blame him, especially if they did inappropriate things with Melania's belongings


She would enjoyed it after having to sleep with fat boy all these years.


----------



## JimH52 (Aug 18, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> I'm not sure this is a decision actually--I think the hearing is ongoing


He 8s giving the DOJ an opportunity to redact the documents.  Then he will decide what can be released.   We do know that the investigation is at the very beginning. That should scare trump.


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Aug 18, 2022)

meaner gene said:


> Those people are put into witness protection and given whole new identities.
> 
> You can't do that with everybody who provided evidence for the search warrant.


Actually, the government could put them in witness protection but there is no demonstrable need to nor would they want to unless they are crazy.


----------



## meaner gene (Aug 18, 2022)

toomuchtime_ said:


> Actually, the government could put them in witness protection but there is no demonstrable need to nor would they want to unless they are crazy.


Everybody has seen how Trumps fringe supporters behave.  They have posted they are ready and willing to use their 2nd amendment rights.  That The tree of liberty must be refreshed from time to time with the blood of patriots and tyrants.


----------



## Whodatsaywhodat. (Aug 18, 2022)

ColonelAngus said:


> Why only partial?
> 
> The most significant LE raid in the history of the US and we are not allowed to know everything?
> 
> BULLSHIT.


Democrats always are for transparency... liars.


----------



## Whodatsaywhodat. (Aug 18, 2022)

meaner gene said:


> Everybody has seen how Trumps fringe supporters behave.  They have posted they are ready and willing to use their 2nd amendment rights.  That The tree of liberty must be refreshed from time to time with the blood of patriots and tyrants.


Fucking liar. The only violent types are you city burners. Scum democrats.


----------



## struth (Aug 18, 2022)

meaner gene said:


> Everybody has seen how Trumps fringe supporters behave.  They have posted they are ready and willing to use their 2nd amendment rights.  That The tree of liberty must be refreshed from time to time with the blood of patriots and tyrants.


wow they want to exercise their rights ans quote Jefferson, one of the founding fathers!??  wow that really seems to bother you demafasict


----------



## Rust_Cohle (Aug 18, 2022)

JimH52 said:


> She would enjoyed it after having to sleep with fat boy all these years.


That's what your wife says when you leave her home alone with the dog


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Aug 18, 2022)

meaner gene said:


> Everybody has seen how Trumps fringe supporters behave.  They have posted they are ready and willing to use their 2nd amendment rights.  That The tree of liberty must be refreshed from time to time with the blood of patriots and tyrants.


There are some angry people out there and the FBI and local police have the responsibility to investigate threats and to take appropriate action, but none of this overcomes the public's right to know what is in the affidavit because if the people can't hold the government accountable for false affidavits and illegal searches for political purposes, then we have no democracy.


----------



## Rust_Cohle (Aug 18, 2022)

meaner gene said:


> Everybody has seen how Trumps fringe supporters behave.  They have posted they are ready and willing to use their 2nd amendment rights.  That The tree of liberty must be refreshed from time to time with the blood of patriots and tyrants.


Didn't your side threaten Supreme Court justices and one is in jail for a failed assassination plot? Angels you are LOL


----------



## meaner gene (Aug 18, 2022)

struth said:


> wow they want to exercise their rights ans quote Jefferson, one of the founding fathers!??  wow that really seems to bother you demafasict











						Gunman Who Targeted FBI a Radicalized Trump Supporter, Saw Mar-a-Lago Search as Call to Arms | ADL
					






					www.adl.org
				




Gunman Who Targeted FBI a Radicalized Trump Supporter, Saw Mar-a-Lago Search as Call to Arms


----------



## struth (Aug 18, 2022)

meaner gene said:


> Gunman Who Targeted FBI a Radicalized Trump Supporter, Saw Mar-a-Lago Search as Call to Arms | ADL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i am not sure what that has to with the fact you are scared about people exercising their rights and quoting Thomas Jefferson.

Why does Jefferson scare you so much?


----------



## meaner gene (Aug 18, 2022)

struth said:


> i am not sure what that has to with the fact you are scared about people exercising their rights and quoting Thomas Jefferson.
> 
> Why does Jefferson scare you so much?


I'm showing a recent reaction by Trump supporters over the search warrant.

This guy took up arms against the FBI, and the police on Trumps behalf.


----------



## skews13 (Aug 18, 2022)

Rainbow_Randolph said:


> BREAKING: Judge Issues Ruling On Unsealing Affidavit For FBI Search Of Mar-A-Lago
> 
> 
> Stunning decision.
> ...



Cover sheet appears to show DOJ looking for evidence of a crime. Close look at page 3



			https://storage.courtlistener.com/recap/gov.uscourts.flsd.617854/gov.uscourts.flsd.617854.57.0_1.pdf


----------



## struth (Aug 18, 2022)

meaner gene said:


> I'm showing a recent reaction by Trump supporters over the search warrant.
> 
> This guy took up arms against the FBI, and the police on Trumps behalf.


i’m discussing what you said about how you feared people exercising the rights and quoting jefferson..do you not recall making that post?


----------



## JimH52 (Aug 18, 2022)

Whodatsaywhodat. said:


> Democrats always are for transparency... liars.


Why didn't trump's  lawyers fight for the affidavits release?  They are afraid of what is there.


----------



## struth (Aug 18, 2022)

JimH52 said:


> Why didn't trump's  lawyers fight for the affidavits release?  They are afraid of what is there.


un they did..trump was the one wanting it released dumbass…it was xiden’s admin fighting to keep it sealed …they lost


----------



## meaner gene (Aug 18, 2022)

struth said:


> i’m discussing what you said about how you feared people exercising the rights and quoting jefferson..do you not recall making that post?


And then I showed a Trump supporter actually exercising that 2nd amendment right, and watering the tree of life with his blood.

e


----------



## struth (Aug 18, 2022)

meaner gene said:


> And then I showed a Trump supporter actually exercising that 2nd amendment right, and watering the tree of life with his blood.
> 
> e


um so you don’t know what the second amendment states?  it doesn’t give you the right to do what that guy did.

That or you are grossly deflecting from the topic, which is your fear of the constitution and our founding fathers


----------



## JimH52 (Aug 18, 2022)

meaner gene said:


> And then I showed a Trump supporter actually exercising that 2nd amendment right, and watering the tree of life with his blood.
> 
> e


Threats and Violence...the MAGA way.


----------



## meaner gene (Aug 18, 2022)

JimH52 said:


> Why didn't trump's  lawyers fight for the affidavits release?  They are afraid of what is there.





struth said:


> un they did..trump was the one wanting it released dumbass…it was xiden’s admin fighting to keep it sealed …they lost


Trump "tweeted" it.  But didn't have his lawyers file a motion requesting it.

DUH !!!!


----------



## struth (Aug 18, 2022)

meaner gene said:


> Trump "tweeted" it.  But didn't have his lawyers file a motion requesting it.
> 
> DUH !!!!


um yeah they did…the court just ruled i. their favorite dumbass.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Aug 18, 2022)

Rainbow_Randolph said:


> BREAKING: Judge Issues Ruling On Unsealing Affidavit For FBI Search Of Mar-A-Lago
> 
> 
> Stunning decision.
> ...


/———/ Don’t hold your breath. The DOJ will redact everything. We’ll get little if anything useful.


----------



## meaner gene (Aug 18, 2022)

struth said:


> um so you don’t know what the second amendment states?  it doesn’t give you the right to do what that guy did.



But gives him that ability.  And he broke the law, and watered the tree of liberty with his blood.


----------



## struth (Aug 18, 2022)

meaner gene said:


> But gives him that ability.  And he broke the law, and watered the tree of liberty with his blood.


haha no it doesn’t

look i get it your a demafasict you hate our constitution and the founding fathers.


----------



## meaner gene (Aug 18, 2022)

struth said:


> um yeah they did…the court just ruled i. their favorite dumbass.


The court ruled based on motions from the news media.  Trump was strangely SILENT.  His lawyers refusing to file a motion for unredacted release.e


----------



## San Souci (Aug 18, 2022)

RetiredGySgt said:


> The DOJ will just threaten the Judge and nothing will be released


That is the way filthy Dems play.


----------



## struth (Aug 18, 2022)

meaner gene said:


> The court ruled based on motions from the news media.  Trump was strangely SILENT.  His lawyers refusing to file a motion for unredacted release.e


haha. yeah the court ruled because of media reports you idiot


----------



## meaner gene (Aug 18, 2022)

struth said:


> haha no it doesn’t
> 
> look i get it your a demafasict you hate our constitution and the founding fathers.











						Man who made violent threats amid Mar-a-Lago raid killed by cops after attempted FBI breach
					

An armed man who reportedly called for violence against the feds in the wake of the raid on former President Donald Trump’s Florida home was shot dead by police Thursday after he attempted to…




					nypost.com
				




Man who made violent threats amid Mar-a-Lago raid killed by cops after attempted FBI breach


----------



## meaner gene (Aug 18, 2022)

struth said:


> haha. yeah the court ruled because of media reports you idiot











						Judge may seek to unseal portions of Mar-a-Lago affidavit, despite DOJ objections
					

A judge heard arguments Thursday on a news media request to unseal the affidavit supporting the search of Donald Trump's Mar-a-Lago estate.




					abcnews.go.com
				




After hearing in-person arguments on a request from a coalition of media outlets to make the affidavit public, the judge said might decide that at least a portion of could be unsealed with government redactions.


----------



## struth (Aug 18, 2022)

meaner gene said:


> Man who made violent threats amid Mar-a-Lago raid killed by cops after attempted FBI breach
> 
> 
> An armed man who reportedly called for violence against the feds in the wake of the raid on former President Donald Trump’s Florida home was shot dead by police Thursday after he attempted to…
> ...


cool story.  

why do you continue to deflect from your prior post where you claimed to free the constitution and thomas jefferson?


----------



## struth (Aug 18, 2022)

meaner gene said:


> Judge may seek to unseal portions of Mar-a-Lago affidavit, despite DOJ objections
> 
> 
> A judge heard arguments Thursday on a news media request to unseal the affidavit supporting the search of Donald Trump's Mar-a-Lago estate.
> ...


joined by  trump team who also wanted it unsealed.  They were there, they weren’t fighting against it, that was xiden


----------



## meaner gene (Aug 18, 2022)

struth said:


> cool story.
> 
> why do you continue to deflect from your prior post where you claimed to free the constitution and thomas jefferson?


I gave you a recent example of a man doing just what I said Trump supporters threatened to do.

Actions speak louder than words.
e


----------



## meaner gene (Aug 18, 2022)

struth said:


> joined by  trump team who also wanted it unsealed.  They were there, they weren’t fighting against it, that was xiden


Trumps team was there.  But they didn't file a motion.


----------



## struth (Aug 18, 2022)

meaner gene said:


> I gave you a recent example of a man doing just what I said Trump supporters threatened to do.
> 
> Actions speak louder than words.
> e


no you said trump supporters scare you cause they exercise their constitutional rights and quote thomas jefferson 

what that man did is none of those things 

what he did was more akin to your demafasict brownshirts shooting congressmen or attempting to assassination judges…horrible stuff


----------



## struth (Aug 18, 2022)

meaner gene said:


> Trumps team was there.  But they didn't file a motion.


they joined in the motion 

try again 

trump. won 

only xiden and the stalinist weee fighting to keep it sealed


----------



## meaner gene (Aug 18, 2022)

struth said:


> joined by  trump team who also wanted it unsealed.  They were there, they weren’t fighting against it, that was xiden











						Live updates: Mar-a-Lago FBI search warrant hearing
					

The judge who approved the warrant to search former President Donald Trump's Mar-a-Lago estate is holding a hearing Thursday to discuss requests to unseal investigators' probable cause affidavit. Follow here for live news updates from the courtroom.




					www.cnn.com
				




Trump keeps pushing for releasing the full affidavit. Just not in court.

Trump's spokesman Taylor Budowich tweeted once again that Trump "made his view clear that the American people should be permitted to see the unredacted affidavit related to the raid and break-in of his home," saying "no redactions should be necessary and the whole affidavit should be released."

But they have not made that argument in court

Despite Trump lawyer Christina Bobb being in court on Thursday, the former president's team did not enter submit any formal motion making that stance clear. Instead, she was just there to monitor the hearing.


----------



## struth (Aug 18, 2022)

meaner gene said:


> Live updates: Mar-a-Lago FBI search warrant hearing
> 
> 
> The judge who approved the warrant to search former President Donald Trump's Mar-a-Lago estate is holding a hearing Thursday to discuss requests to unseal investigators' probable cause affidavit. Follow here for live news updates from the courtroom.
> ...


it’s been release by the court 

trump wins 

only xiden was fighting against it release


----------



## meaner gene (Aug 18, 2022)

struth said:


> no you said trump supporters scare you cause they exercise their constitutional rights and quote thomas jefferson


No I said they use their 2nd amendment rights in order to wage armed assaults against who they see as Trumps enemies.

Whether it's the US Capitol, or the FBI.

Both assaults left Trumps followers watering the Tree of Liberty with their own blood.


----------



## meaner gene (Aug 18, 2022)

struth said:


> they joined in the motion
> 
> try again
> 
> ...


They stood silent.  They did NOT join the motion.

*Despite Trump lawyer Christina Bobb being in court on Thursday, the former president's team did not enter submit any formal motion making that stance clear. Instead, she was just there to monitor the hearing.*


----------



## Leo123 (Aug 18, 2022)

meaner gene said:


> Live updates: Mar-a-Lago FBI search warrant hearing
> 
> 
> The judge who approved the warrant to search former President Donald Trump's Mar-a-Lago estate is holding a hearing Thursday to discuss requests to unseal investigators' probable cause affidavit. Follow here for live news updates from the courtroom.
> ...


Trump went to The People because the courts are not trustworthy.


----------



## meaner gene (Aug 18, 2022)

'That Tells You Everything You Need to Know': Trump Lawyers Noticeably Silent During Hearing on Probable Cause Affidavit's Release
					

"He's screaming for the affidavit to be unsealed because he knows the government won't release it," one attorney said. "He's not asking for it to be unsealed."




					lawandcrime.com
				




Trump Lawyers Noticeably Silent During Hearing on Probable Cause Affidavit’s Release

“Trump lawyer Christina Bobb just showed up to court here in Florida,” 
 “She said she’s here to watch and no one from the Trump legal team is arguing or filing anything.”


----------



## meaner gene (Aug 18, 2022)

Leo123 said:


> Trump went to The People because the courts are not trustworthy.



So you agree struth lied when he said Trumps lawyer joined in the motion.

When in fact, she stood silent.


----------



## Leo123 (Aug 18, 2022)

meaner gene said:


> So you agree struth lied when he said Trumps lawyer joined in the motion.
> 
> When in fact, she stood silent.


No, I said he went to The People because the courts are not trustworthy.  I said nothing about the court hearing, that's on YOU and your vendetta against Trump and struth.


----------



## meaner gene (Aug 18, 2022)

In a bird’s-eye-view report on the day’s proceedings, The Washington Post‘s Josh Dawsey confirmed that Bobb kept mum during the hearing – even as multiple media outlets and pro-transparency groups argued for the “historic” and “significant” document to be released.

From that report:

His lawyers, however, have not submitted any formal motion to the court declaring such a stance. Trump lawyer Christina Bobb appeared at the courthouse Thursday, saying she was in attendance to monitor the proceedings.


----------



## meaner gene (Aug 18, 2022)

Leo123 said:


> ..., that's on YOU and your vendetta against Trump and struth.



Do you believe Trumps lawyer filed a motion or made an argument at the hearing?

A simple Yes/No.


----------



## meaner gene (Aug 18, 2022)

Law&Crime asked Habba if Trump planned to file a formal motion or otherwise legally join the effort to unseal the affidavit in full, but a response was not forthcoming at the time of publication.

Lawyers expressed no surprise at Trump’s team declining to make a formal request for the document to be released in either motions or arguments before the West Palm Beach court.

“The only people who have not asked to have anything unsealed in the proper way are the attorneys for the person screaming into every microphone that everything should be unsealed,” national security and privacy law attorney Kel McClanahan told Law&Crime.”That tells you everything you need to know. He does not want to have the affidavit unsealed. He wants to have it look like he wants it unsealed so that he can scream conspiracy.”









						'That Tells You Everything You Need to Know': Trump Lawyers Noticeably Silent During Hearing on Probable Cause Affidavit's Release
					

"He's screaming for the affidavit to be unsealed because he knows the government won't release it," one attorney said. "He's not asking for it to be unsealed."




					lawandcrime.com


----------



## struth (Aug 18, 2022)

meaner gene said:


> No I said they use their 2nd amendment rights in order to wage armed assaults against who they see as Trumps enemies.
> 
> Whether it's the US Capitol, or the FBI.
> 
> Both assaults left Trumps followers watering the Tree of Liberty with their own blood.





meaner gene said:


> Everybody has seen how Trumps fringe supporters behave.  They have posted they are ready and willing to use their 2nd amendment rights.  That The tree of liberty must be refreshed from time to time with the blood of patriots and tyrants.


that’s what you said 

The second amendment doesn’t give you the right to just shoot people 

so now you are saying you don’t even know what the constitution says?  is that why you hate folks that quote our founders?


----------



## meaner gene (Aug 18, 2022)

struth said:


> they joined in the motion


----------



## struth (Aug 18, 2022)

meaner gene said:


> They stood silent.  They did NOT join the motion.
> 
> *Despite Trump lawyer Christina Bobb being in court on Thursday, the former president's team did not enter submit any formal motion making that stance clear. Instead, she was just there to monitor the hearing.*


the motion was already before the court l, they joined and support the motion..  Trump wanted it released, xiden’s admin was fighting it


----------



## struth (Aug 18, 2022)

meaner gene said:


> Law&Crime asked Habba if Trump planned to file a formal motion or otherwise legally join the effort to unseal the affidavit in full, but a response was not forthcoming at the time of publication.
> 
> Lawyers expressed no surprise at Trump’s team declining to make a formal request for the document to be released in either motions or arguments before the West Palm Beach court.
> 
> ...


haha that’s rich…the only people that fought to keep it sealed was xiden


----------



## meaner gene (Aug 18, 2022)

struth said:


> that’s what you said
> 
> The second amendment doesn’t give you the right to just shoot people



It gives you the right to possess the firearms they use to shoot people.  Without that right, they would have to shout harsh language.


----------



## Leo123 (Aug 18, 2022)

meaner gene said:


> Do you believe Trumps lawyer filed a motion or made an argument at the hearing?
> 
> A simple Yes/No.


I don't care, simple answer.


----------



## meaner gene (Aug 18, 2022)

struth said:


> the motion was already before the court l, they joined and support the motion..  Trump wanted it released, xiden’s admin was fighting it


What part of didn't say anything or file any motions mean do you?

Why do you keep lying that Bobb did something in court, other than watch the proceedings.

e


----------



## Seymour Flops (Aug 18, 2022)

Suppose a judge orders the FBI to release in full and unredacted form all documents supporting the search warrant?  So, what?  Suppose they say, "sure, right away," and then stall forever?  What are they going to do, ask that the FBI be prosecuted for contempt?  That was already tried with Obama Attorney General Eric Holder and the Justice Department declined to prosecute.  

Suppose they release a completely false version, but blackmail the original judge to pretend that it is the real version?  Given the original search warrant judge's connection with under-aged girl pimp Jeffery Epstein, that wouldn't take much.

Sorry, libs!  You've cried wolf way, way too many times for anyone to trust this nonsense.


----------



## struth (Aug 18, 2022)

meaner gene said:


> It gives you the right to possess the firearms they use to shoot people.  Without that right, they would have to shout harsh language.


a right to possess a firearm is not a right to murder people dumbass

geez 

geez you hate for Jefferson and our founders is noted…and your lack of basic understanding of our constitution is clear…it’s no wonder you easily fell for the cult of the demafasict


----------



## Leo123 (Aug 18, 2022)

meaner gene said:


> It gives you the right to possess the firearms they use to shoot people.  Without that right, they would have to shout harsh language


No, without that right, only criminals would be armed and YOU would have to use 'harsh language.'


----------



## struth (Aug 18, 2022)

meaner gene said:


> What part of didn't say anything or file any motions mean do you?
> 
> Why do you keep lying that Bobb did something in court, other than watch the proceedings.
> 
> e


they didn’t have to file a second motion when one was already filed.  Not say a thing.  They were there jointing the one filed and before the court.  Trump has repeatedly made clear his suooort for being fully released.  it was your stalinist admin fighting against it


----------



## JimH52 (Aug 18, 2022)

meaner gene said:


> Trump "tweeted" it.  But didn't have his lawyers file a motion requesting it.
> 
> DUH !!!!


trump....like everything he does...speaks from different sides of his mouth.


----------



## BackAgain (Aug 18, 2022)

MagicMike said:


> From your own article here:
> 
> "They include “a personal bias or prejudice concerning a party, or personal knowledge of disputed evidentiary facts” or prior work as a lawyer for a party involved in the case"
> 
> ...


Wtf are you babbling about? 
 1.  Reinhardt previously recused himself in a case involving Trump. 
 2. He also previously tweeted negative opinions about Trump. That’s not opinion. It’s what he wrote. 
 3. He damn well should recuse himself on account of that bias. 

BUT, now, on probably the most important legal decision of his less than significant career, he doesn’t. 

Do the math. It’s not hard. 1+1=2 to this very day.


----------



## meaner gene (Aug 18, 2022)

TITLE III. PLEADINGS AND MOTIONS
					






					www.law.cornell.edu
				




Motions and Other Papers.

(1) In General. A request for a court order must be made by motion. The motion must:

(A) be in writing unless made during a hearing or trial;

 Signature. Every pleading, written motion, and other paper must be signed by at least one attorney of record in the attorney's name—or by a party personally if the party is unrepresented. 



			https://www.uscourts.gov/sites/default/files/rules-of-civil-procedure.pdf


----------



## meaner gene (Aug 18, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> Wtf are you babbling about?
> 1.  Reinhardt previously recused himself in a case involving Trump.


Actually he recused himself in a case involving Trump and Clinton.

We don't know which party he had a prejudice for or against.


----------



## meaner gene (Aug 18, 2022)

https://storage.courtlistener.com/recap/gov.uscourts.flsd.617854/gov.uscourts.flsd.617854.22.0_5.pdf
		


Case No.: 9:22-mj-08332-BER 

MOTION OF THE WASHINGTON POST, CNN, NBC NEWS, AND SCRIPPS
TO INTERVENE, FOR ACCESS TO ALL SEARCH WARRANT RECORDS,
AND IN SUPPORT OF THE UNITED STATES’ PARTIAL MOTION TO UNSEAL


----------



## meaner gene (Aug 18, 2022)

Docket for United States v. Sealed Search Warrant, 9:22-mj-08332 - CourtListener.com
					

Docket for United States v. Sealed Search Warrant, 9:22-mj-08332 — Brought to you by the RECAP   Initiative and Free Law Project, a non-profit dedicated to creating high   quality open legal information.




					www.courtlistener.com
				




PAPERLESS ORDER taking under advisement 18 Motion as to Sealed Search Warrant (1). The United States shall immediately serve a copy of its Motion on counsel for former President Trump. On or before 3:00 p.m. Eastern time on August 12, 2022, the United States shall file a certificate of conferral advising whether former President Trump opposes the Government's motion to unseal. Signed by Magistrate Judge Bruce E. Reinhart (BER) (Entered: 08/11/2022)


----------



## MagicMike (Aug 18, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> Wtf are you babbling about?
> 1.  Reinhardt previously recused himself in a case involving Trump.
> 2. He also previously tweeted negative opinions about Trump. That’s not opinion. It’s what he wrote.
> 3. He damn well should recuse himself on account of that bias.
> ...


You missed the point entirely you twit!
So what if he recused himself once in the past.
We don't know why.
And this is a DIFFERENT case. The specifics are different so he doesn't feel a need to recuse this time.
So what?
Quit yer WHINING about it snowflake!

Boo! Hoo!
So he tweeted that Trump was an asshole concerning John Lewis.
Well He (Trump) WAS an asshole about Lewis!
It needed to be said....and it was spot on accurate.
You can't fault the guy fir that.


----------



## BackAgain (Aug 18, 2022)

MagicMike said:


> You missed the point entirely you twit!
> So what if he recused himself once in the past.
> We don't know why.
> And this is a DIFFERENT case. The specifics are different so he doesn't feel a need to recuse this time.
> ...


No, you ultimate imbecile. You have made it your life’s mission to miss the point. 

The only valid point, dopey, is that the magistrate judge recused himself because he should have. He didn’t have to say why or how he was biased. We all already know that. We can read what he said about Trump. And once he acknowledged such a bias, he should have stuck with that especially on a matter as historically important as this one.


----------



## Esdraelon (Aug 18, 2022)

RetiredGySgt said:


> The DOJ will just threaten the Judge and nothing will be released


Not only that, if Trump hesitates to release that CC footage for too long, the FBI will get an injunction against it and effectively criminalize its release.


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 18, 2022)

Rainbow_Randolph said:


> BREAKING: Judge Issues Ruling On Unsealing Affidavit For FBI Search Of Mar-A-Lago
> 
> 
> Stunning decision.
> ...


The whole thing was an attempt to cast indecision on the 2022 election's, otherwise trying to counter the bumps based upon Trump's endorsements, and based upon Trump's support for the conservative party therefore leading up to the 2024 election's. They (back then) figured they could pull the crap in 2016 by casting doubt with their games, and that is exactly what this was about as well.

Heck, it hasn't worked, and now proven by Cheney's own words after her landslide loss, where as she said that she would work to make sure that Donald Trump doesn't run in 2024 (think about it folks, she spilled the beans), otherwise it is direct proof of what the J6 hearings have been about this whole time, and it's epic telling about what Cheney has been about this entire time also.

It's political vengeance, and the American people have been dragged through the mud by it all to long.

MAGA.


----------



## MagicMike (Aug 18, 2022)

Esdraelon said:


> Not only that, if Trump hesitates to release that CC footage for too long, the FBI will get an injunction against it and effectively criminalize its release.


There is nothing on the tape but a bunch of hard working F.B.I. agents.


----------



## meaner gene (Aug 18, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> The only valid point, dopey, is that the magistrate judge recused himself because he should have. He didn’t have to say why or how he was biased. We all already know that. We can read what he said about Trump.


A judge has to recuse himself if he has a relationship with any of the parties in the lawsuit.

That would include Donald J. Trump and (hold onto your hats ladies and gentlemen)

Hillary R. Clinton
Democratic National Committee
HFACC, Inc.
DNC Services Corporation
Perkins Coie, LLC
Michael Sussman
Marc Elias
Debbie Wasserman Schultz
Charles Halliday Dolan Jr.
Jake Sullivan
John Podesta
Robert E. Mook
Phillipe Reines
Fusion GPS
Glenn Simpson
Peter Fritsch
Nellie Ohr
Bruce Ohr
Orbis Business Intelligence, Ltd.
Christopher Steele
Igor Danchenko
Neustar, Inc.
Rodney Joffe
ABC Corporations
Adam Schiff
Rod Rosenstein
Neustar Security Services

Judge Reinhardt could have recused over any of those parties.


----------



## Esdraelon (Aug 18, 2022)

MagicMike said:


> There is nothing on the tape but a bunch of hard working F.B.I. agents.


What is your source for that?  "Hard working" can apply to serial killers as well, ya know?  If these men and women performed their duties according to law and proper procedures, what difference would showing them make?  These were not special or secret agents in the FBI.  There is no reason they should expect secrecy but I see no reason why the tape should not be made public but with faces blurred.  The information is more from the WAY they conducted the raid, not WHO did what.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Aug 18, 2022)

struth said:


> i’m discussing what you said about how you feared people exercising the rights and quoting jefferson..do you not recall making that post?


Back then they were threatening and intimidating judges they didn't like...  It was *D*ifferenet..


----------



## bravoactual (Aug 18, 2022)

Billy_Bob said:


> Thats the way I read it... Ongoing and Trump's attorneys have demanded the judge's recusal.  This is about to get very ugly.



Names of the witnesses will not be revealed, which is what the Cons are after.  Parts of the affidavit which do not contain those name will be released.  But classified information will be held back.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Aug 18, 2022)

bravoactual said:


> Names of the witnesses will not be revealed, which is what the Cons are after.  Parts of the affidavit which do not contain those name will be released.  But classified information will be held back.


If we get more than a page with a header and then totally blacked out, I will be surprised.   The DOJ is sweating bullets that this doesn't come out now.  With this activist judge it will not become public.


----------



## BackAgain (Aug 18, 2022)

MagicMike said:


> There is nothing on the tape but a bunch of hard working F.B.I. agents.


Maybe. Let’s see the tapes. Then maybe we will congratulate you on your guesswork. But for now, that’s all it is. Guesswork. 😎


----------



## BackAgain (Aug 18, 2022)

Esdraelon said:


> Not only that, if Trump hesitates to release that CC footage for too long, the FBI will get an injunction against it and effectively criminalize its release.


A prior restraint on the free press?  That sounds like our current AG.


----------



## Seymour Flops (Aug 19, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> Maybe. Let’s see the tapes. Then maybe we will congratulate you on your guesswork. But for now, that’s all it is. Guesswork. 😎


I couldn't get the tapes from inside the  house.  But someone leaked to me a video of the agents assigned to Melania's closet holding an after action review:


----------



## SweetSue92 (Aug 19, 2022)

Seymour Flops said:


> I couldn't get the tapes from inside the  house.  But someone leaked to me a video of the agents assigned to Melania's closet holding an after action review:



The FBI in Melania's closet will never, ever stop being funny.


----------



## iceberg (Aug 19, 2022)

skews13 said:


> Trump wants to use footage for campaign commercials.
> 
> And he’s not going to get it. He’s also not going to get any witness names, or the names of anyone involved with the investigation, or specific information on the documents involved.
> 
> ...


Don't worry. You are still way ahead in the stupid department.


----------



## BackAgain (Aug 19, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> The FBI in Melania's closet will never, ever stop being funny.


In fairness, I suppose Trump _could_ theoretically _have_ craftily sewn the declassified documents into the lining of one of Melanie’s dresses.


----------



## Seymour Flops (Aug 19, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> In fairness, I suppose Trump _could_ theoretically _have_ craftily sewn the declassified documents into the lining of one of Melanie’s dresses.


I hope so since the only alternative is that our beloved FBI is nothing more the a bunch of panty-sniffing Keystone Kops aspiring to be the KGB.


----------

